# Thanks!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I just wanted to thank all you guys that have helped me out this year with answering all of my questions. I have been out afew times this year already but am looking at more in the late season. I have passed up several bucks already and have seen hundreds of does in range.
I kinda told myself that I would either shoot a big'n or a doe so we will see how the rest of the year progresses.
Anyway, thank you for all the help I have recieved that has enabled me to enjoy bow hunting so much, esp. DD and goldy!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i am glad you are out enjoying yourself. jsut remember one thing, we have all helped you get into to the sport and its now your duty to make sure to help others out and share your knowledge and experience. let us know how you do this year. good luck hunt safe.

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Definately will, My son is already asking when he can shoot my bow......He is only 5 but I will get hima youth bow as soon as he is able to pulll one back!!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

if you are looking for a great starter bow for him you should look at the mathews genesis it has no let off so it has specific draw length and it goes down to ten pounds of draw weight. its a great bow and you can set it up with normal stuff (sights rest and so on). you can get them on ebay for less than a 100 and its a great bow. he can use it for a few years and then you can sell it back for around what you paid for it and get him something else.

mark


----------

